# (Eberron) Atavist: The Secret War



## ByteRynn (Aug 17, 2006)

_The Dreaming Dark's Inspired agents have just stepped up their activities in Sharn.  Sarlonan outposts are cropping up in Xen'drick.  More and more governments of Khorvaire have gained strange advisors who suddenly find themselves in very influential positions.

It is not a good day to be a Kalashtar.

But the Kalashtar have discovered a ritual.  The ritual of six.  A ritual that will enable six of their youngest and finest to truly embrace the gestahlt nature of their race and bring the fight to the Dreaming Dark._

I want to run an Eberron game, it will be a gestahlt game and a psionic game.  Character creation rules will be fairly limited.  If you want to play Kalashtar, like psionics, and enjoy Eberron, then I want you in my game.

*Creation Guidlines*:

6st level 
Gestahlt rules from UA
*Races*: Kalashtar Only
*Classes*:  One class will be either Monk or Soulknife for 5 levels and then your first level of Atavist (this means you must have 8 levels of Concentration and be LN or LG).  Feel free to run any Kalashtar Monk our Soulknife variant from an official WotC source.
The other half of your Gehstalht is any class that grants Manifester levels (Psion, Psychic Warrior, Wilder, Ardent, Divine Mind, or Lurk).  I may also consider a Psionic Artificer for this half of the class instead of a manifester.  No no other classes allowed.
*Stats*: 34 point buy.
*HP*: Max at 1st, 3/4 round down at each other level.
*BAB/Saves*:  I am using fractional saves/BAB
*Powers*: XPH, CPsi, and Eberron products only
*Feats*: XPH, CPsi, and Eberron products automatically allowed.  Any other WOtC source on a case-by-case basis.  No non-WotC sources.
*Gear*: as DMG 6th level characters (13,000 gp)

Obviously there are only 14 class combinations possible for this game, so submissions may not be very varied.  That's fine.  I am mostly looking for well put together characters and good writing ability.

Since the 6 students will have all trained together in Sharn, I would like you incude in your backstory one training session/early mission the six of you undertook, and how it affected your training.

I will select the final entries into this game at the end of the month.  If there is a ton of interest (and I am not sure that there will be with this much limit to the character guidlines) I may run two parties.


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 17, 2006)

This sounds just like the type of game I would be interested in except I had never even considered trying gestalt rules. I have been trying to get my local groups to try a campaign against the Inspired and the Dreaming Dark since they adopted Eberron for our campaign worlds, but neither group is particularly oriented or suited to intrigue style campaigns.

Unfortunately, you  are posting the sign-up the day before I leave on vacation. I can come up with a character concept, but not a fully developed background and character before you close recruiting. I get back from vacation on Sept 5th and don't have 'Net access while I'm gone.

The concept I have just off the top of my head would be a Psion (Kineticist)/ Soulknife with the Aggressive Atavist Spirit. He would be the child of a pair of Shadow Watchers just itching for a chance to disrupt the activities of the Dreaming Dark and the Inspired of Riedra.


----------



## NapoleonicSoup (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's a partially finished Monk/Psion. His parents died fighting minions of the dreaming dark, and he has hated it even more than the normal Kalashtar, if that is even possible.
http://www.sylnae.net/3eprofiler/view.php?id=32872


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 18, 2006)

I think I'll extend recruitment to September 7, hoping to start September 14.


----------



## NapoleonicSoup (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's the Finished Product-http://www.sylnae.net/3eprofiler/view.php?id=32872
I didn't really know much about the kalashtar backstory before, so I'm changing mine. 
Corharath was abandond as a child, for what reason he still doesn't know. He assumes that his parents were killed, as he knew no Kalshtar would give up another, especially from their own lineage. he wandered around Khorvaire, miraculously reaching Sharn at one point. He didn't know who the Illuminated were, he just knew he was hungry, and Sharn seemed like it had plenty of food. One of the minions of the Dreaming Dark found him before any other Kalashtar, and laughed in glee as he was about to kill one of his hated enemie. Luckily, the shadowblade who had been tracking this evil minion sprng into Action before Corharath got hurt. The shadowblade brought him to be trained in the war against the Dreaming Dark,  an after several missions he ened up being called by the elders for something special.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 19, 2006)

*Let Us See...*

Well, I'm not really sure that the whole " PbP " thing is for me, though I have put in an application for a solo Eberron game. That aside, your concept of gestalt Atavists was quite intriguing, and I made up some stats for a lawful good male (soulblade/atavist)/psychic warrior, an aggressive of the line of Serath. 

I don't know that I would really want to play in a PbP with five other people, but I'd like to show you the stats anyway.

Khanserath
male kalashtar gestalt (soulblade 5/atavist 1)/psychic warrior 6, lawful good
str 14 dex 14 con 14 int 12 wis 16 cha 12
skills: autohypnosis +9, balance +5, climb +5, concentration +11, hide +6, jump +5, knowledge (history) +2, knowledge (psionics) +6, knowledge (the planes) +2, listen +5, move silently +6, tumble +5, search +2, spot +5
feats: gestalt anchor, heroic focus, psionic body, psionic luck, psionic meditation, strength of two, weapon focus (mindblade)
powers (28 pp): 1 - detect psionics, intertial armour, prevenom weapon 2 - body adjustment, dimension swap, dissolving weapon
hp: 64
special abilities: as soulblade 5, atavist 1


----------



## Watus (Aug 20, 2006)

Count me in!  I'm an Eberron newb, but I just picked up the Races book and this looks really interesting.  And I do loves me some psionics.

So I'm thinking maybe Monk/Seer or Monk/Telepath with either an Insightful or Sociable lineage and a concentration on support powers rather than loading up on offense.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 20, 2006)

"Races of Eberron" is pretty much the book you need for this game.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Watus (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm unsure of some of the details of the background - these students were obviously subject to some special training, but I'm curious about the details.  How long have they been training?  Their whole lives?  I'd also be interested to hear more about the ritual.

In any case, the character is still in process, but here's what I have so far:

[SBLOCK=Malkhad]Male Kalashtar Gestalt Telepath 6 / (Monk 5 / Atavist 1)
Medium Humanoid (Psionic)

*HD* 8+4d8+1d10+6; *hp* 45
*Init* +2; *Spd* 40 ft/x4

*Strength*	10 (+0) [2 pts]
*Dexterity*	16 (+3) [6 pts, +2 Item]
*Constitution*	12 (+1) [4 pts]
*Intelligence*	19 (+4) [10 pts, +1 lvl, +2 Item]
*Wisdom*		14 (+2) [6 pts]
*Charisma*	14 (+2) [6 pts]

*AC* 18 (+3 dex, +2 Wis, +1 Monk, +1 Deflection, +1 Natural Armor), touch 18, flat-footed 15;
*Base Atk/Grapple* +3/+3
* Unarmed +6 melee (1d8/x2)

*SA&SQ* Call to Mind, Compound Psicrystal, Evasion, Extra Powers Known, Fast Movement, Ki strike (magic), Mindlink (Ps), Psychic Insight, Purity of Body, Racial Abilities, Slow Fall, Spiritual Lineage (sociable), Still Mind, Telepathic Talent

*AL* LG
*SV* Fort +5, Ref +8, Will +8

*Skills*
* Balance +6 (3 ranks, +3 Dex)
* Bluff +8 (4 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Race)
* Concentration +10 (9 ranks, +1 Con)
* Diplomacy +14 (5 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Race, +3 Psicrystal, +2 Synergy)
* Gather Information +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)
* Hide +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)
* Intimidate +4 (0 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Race)
* Listen +4 (0 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Feat)
* Knowledge (psionics) +8 (4 ranks, +4 Int)
* Move Silently +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)
* Perform (dance) +4 (2 ranks, +2 Cha)
* Psicraft +13 (9 ranks, +4 Int)
* Sense Motive +14 (9 ranks, +2 Wis, +3 Psicrystal)
* Spot +4 (0 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Feat)
* Tumble +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)

*Feats*
* Alertness (when in presence of psicrystal)
* Gestalt Anchor
* Improved Unarmed Strike
* Psicrystal Affinity (Sympathetic, Friendly)
* Psionic Endowment
* Stunning Fist (5x/day, DC 15)
* Weapon Finesse

*Equipment* 13,000gp 12,000 spent
* +1 Ring of Protection (2000 gp)
* +1 Amulet of Natural Armor (2000 gp)
* +2 Gloves of Dexterity (4000 gp)
* +2 Headband of Intellect (4000 gp)


*Powers* (53pp, Manifester Lvl 6, Power Save +4)
1 (DC 15; 1pp) - Conceal Thoughts, Detect Psionics, Intertial Armor, Psionic Charm, Telempathic Projection
2 (DC 16; 3pp) - Forced Sense Link, Psionic Suggestion, Psionic Tongues, Read Thoughts
3 (DC 17; 5pp) - Crisis of Breath, Dispel Psionics, False Sensory Input, Hostile Empathic Transfer, Touchsight

*Call to Mind (Ps):*
At 1st level, you gain the ability to use the psionic power call to mind three times per day, with the manifester level euqal to your atavist level.

*Compound psicrystal (Ex): *
Like the kalashtar race itself, the psicrystal of a kalshtar telpath manifests a hybrid nature.  A 3rd-level kalashtar telepath can choose two different personalities for his psicrystal and gains the benefits of both personalities simultaneously.  A kalashtur telepath can even choose Sage as both personalities, but must select different knowledge skills for each.  If he does not have a psicrystal, this ability has no effect until the telpath gains one.  This substition feature replaces of the on known powers gained by a standard telepath at 3rd level.  From this point on a kalashtar telepath knows one less power than the number given on table...

*Evasion (Ex):*
At 2nd level or higher if a monk makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if a monk is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless monk does not gain the benefit of evasion. 

*Extra powers known:*
A 5th-level kalashtar telepath can add any two telepathy discipline powers of 3rd level or lower to his list of powers known.  These powers do not count against his limit on powers known.  This substitution feature replaces the bonus feat gained by a standard telepath at 5th level.

*Fast Movement (Ex):*
At 3rd level, a monk gains an enhancement bonus to her speed, as shown on Table: The Monk. A monk in armor or carrying a medium or heavy load loses this extra speed. 

*Ki Strike (magic) (Su):*
At 4th level, a monk’s unarmed attacks are empowered with ki. Her unarmed attacks are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. Ki strike improves with the character’s monk level. 

*Mindlink (Ps):*
If a kalashtar telepath selects at least one kalashtar telepath substitution level, he can manifest his racial minlink power as a wilder of a level equal to his Hit dice (rather than 1/2 his HD).  As well, each time the character selects a kalashtar telepath substitution level, he gains the ability manifest his racial mindlink power one additional time per day, to a maximum of four times per day if he selects all three racial substitution levels.

*Purity of Body (Ex):*
At 5th level, a monk gains immunity to all diseases except for supernatural and magical diseases. 

*Racial Abilities:*
* Base land speed of 30 feet.
* +2 racial bonus on saving throws against mind affecting spells and abilities, and possession.
* +2 racial bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy,and Intimidate checks.
* +2 racial bonus on Disguise checks made to impersonate a human.
* You sleep but do not dream.  You are immune to the dream and nightmare spells, as well as any other effect that relies on your ability to dream.
* Naturally Psionic: Kalashtar gain 1 extra power point per character level, regardless of whether they choose a psionic class.
* Psi-Like Abilities: Mindlink (4/day). This ability is like the power manifested by a wilder of level 6.

*Slow Fall (Ex):*
At 4th level or higher, a monk within arm’s reach of a wall can use it to slow her descent. When first using this ability, she takes damage as if the fall were 20 feet shorter than it actually is.

*Spiritual Lineage:*
You gain a strong bond with your linked quariy spirit's personality, intially affecting your list of class skills, then granting additonal powers based on the quari spirit's personality trait. The four basic personality traints are listed below.  you must choose one trait at 1st level, and this choice can never be changed later. 
* Sociable: Your quori spirit is friendly and has a talent for evaluating others.  bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, and Sense Motive are class skills for you.

*Still Mind (Ex):*
A monk of 3rd level or higher gains a +2 bonus on saving throws against spells and effects from the school of enchantment. 

*Telepathic Talent (Ex):*
Whenever a kalashtar telepath manifests a power from the telepathy discipline, he can treat his manifester level as one higher than normal.  (this does not apply to all telepathy powers, just those specifically included in the telpathy discipline).  This substition feature replaces the standard telepath's bonus feat gained at 1st level.


*Description & History:*
In process...



[SBLOCK=Advancement]
Lvl 1 [Monk / Telepath]
HD d8; hp 9 [Monk]
BAB +0 [Monk]
Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +2 [Monk]
Skills 28 pts [Monk]
* Balance 2 ranks
* Bluff 2 ranks
* Concentration 4 ranks
* Diplomacy 2 ranks
* Hide 1 rank
* Knowledge (psionics) 4 ranks
* Move Silently 1 rank
* Perform (dance) 2 ranks
* Psicraft 4 ranks
* Sense Motive 4 ranks
* Tumble 2 ranks
Feats
* Weapon Finesse [Lvl 1]
Features
* Psychic Insight [Kalashtar Monk subsitution level]
* Stunning Fist [Monk bonus feat]
* Improved Unarmed Strike [Monk bonus feat]
* Telepathy Talent [Kalashtar Psion substition level]
* Mindlink (Ps) [Kalashtar Psion substition level]
Powers (4pp)
* Charm, Psionic
* Intertial Armor
* Telempathic Projection

Lvl 2 [Monk / Telepath]
HD d8; hp 9+7=16 [Monk]
BAB +1 [Monk]
Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +3 [Monk]
Skills 7 pts [Monk]
* Concentration +1 rank
* Diplomacy +1 rank
* Hide +1 rank
* Move silently +2 ranks
* Psicraft +1 rank
* Sense Motive +1 rank
Features
* Psicrystal Affinity [Kalashtar Monk substitution level bonus feat]
* Evasion [Monk]
Powers (11pp)
* Conceal Thoughts
* Detect Psionics

Lvl 3 [Monk / Telepath]
HD d8; hp 16+7=23
BAB +2 [Monk]
Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +3 [Monk]
Skill 7 pts [Monk]
* Bluff +1 rank
* Concentration +1 rank
* Hide +2 rank
* Move silently +1 ranks
* Psicraft +1 rank
* Sense Motive +1 rank
Feats
* Gestalt Anchor
Features
* Still Mind [Monk]
* Fast Movement [Monk]
* Compound Psicrystal [Kalashtar Psion substition level] [-1 2nd lvl power]
Powers (18pp)
* Read Thoughts

Lvl 4 [Monk / Telepath]
HD d8; hp 23+7=30
BAB +3 [Monk]
Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +4 [Monk]
Skills 7 pts [Monk]
* Bluff +2 ranks
* Concentration +1 rank
* Psicraft +1 rank
* Sense Motive +1 rank
* Tumble +2 ranks
Features
* Ki strike (magic) [Monk]
* Slow fall 20 ft. [Monk]
Ability Bonus
+1 Int
Powers (27pp)
* Suggestion, Psionic
* Tongues, Psionic

Lvl 5 [Monk / Telepath]
HD d8; hp 30+7=37
BAB +3 [Monk]
Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +4 [Monk]
Skill 7 pts [Monk]
* Concentration +1 rank
* Diplomacy +2 ranks
* Psicraft +1 rank
* Sense Motive +1 rank
* Tumble +2 ranks
Features
* Purity of Body [Monk]
* Extra Powers Known [Kalashtar Psion substition level]
Powers (37pp)
* Crisis of Breath
* Empathic Transfer, Hostile
* Sense Link, Forced
* Touchsight

Lvl 6 [Atavist / Telepath]
HD d10; 37+8=45
BAB +3 [Atavist]
Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +6 [Atavist]
Skills 7 pts [Atavist]
* Concentration +1 rank
* Gather Information +4 ranks
* Psicraft +1 rank
* Sense Motive +1 rank
Feats
* Psionic Endowment
Features
* Call to Mind [Atavist]
* Spiritual Lineage (sociable) [Atavist]
* Unarmed Strike Improvement
Powers (50pp)
* Dispel Psionics
* False Sensory Input



[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2006)

I really like the concept behind this game, and the gestalt option makes for some very interesting synergies.

I may have to try some options from Complete Psionics...maybe that positive energy soulknife... HURM.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 21, 2006)

Very cool... I'll put my name down as a possible applicant, but be forewarned that I'm apartment hunting for now and will be moving before the end of August so I'll be a bit delayed through that time.

You also realize that there aren't going to be any full BAB characters with the class restrictions right?


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 21, 2006)

I do in fact realize that.  On the flip side, noone will have to spend very much on weapons either, so gold will go a little bit farther than otherwise.  Also, if this group can't find creative ways to tactically kick butt through flanking, power use, equipment use, and feat use, then the Dreaming Dark deserves to take you out.

PS> Ferrix, having seen what kind of characters you've made or suggested in the past, I had actually kind of penciled you in as interested in my mind already.  Timeline is flexible.  Good luck finding a place.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 21, 2006)

You have been training together from fairly early on in life, though the six of you rarely trained together.  Kalashtar, as a general rule, don't travel in very big numbers, as large cells of them tend to draw Quori baddies.

The six of you were brought together by a mysterious council who said that the four of you have been hand selected for a ritual that has been found in an ancient source.  The ritual basically unblocks the innate mental barriers that keep the Quori spirit in you from overcoming your physical form, putting you in true touch with your Quori spirit.  The fact that these Quori spirits are no longer sentient, but dispersed though whole lines, combined with your own personal mental discipline allows you to control a higher degree of Quori power than the average Kalashtar.

In game terms, this lets those six with high levels of physical discipline (Soulknives and Monks pushing to Atavist) become gehstalt characters with high manifesting capability (your manifesting class).

Basically, history-wise, you were monks and soulknives training (however you want to write it) to be Atavists.  You were all selected by the council, underwent the transformation, and for the last year have been learning your manifesting powers, and a little about fighting together.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 30, 2006)

*Uh?*

*bump*?


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 31, 2006)

This game is still up for recruiting.  The submissions so far are pretty cool!


----------



## TroyXavier (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm interested in it.   I could have a character whipped up fairly quickly.


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, just to catalogue who is interested in playing what:

Dracomeander:  Psion/Soulknife (Kineticist)-Aggressive
NapoleonicSoup:  Psion/Monk (Egoist)- Aggressive
Kaodi: PsychicWarrior/Soulknife- Aggressive
Watus: Psion/Monk (Telepath)- Sociable
Shayuri: PsychicWarrior/Soulknife-Insightful
TroyXavier: Interest
Isida Kep'Tukari: Wilder/Soulknife-???
Voidrazor: PsionicArtificer/Soulknife-(Sociable)

So, it seems clear people really like Psions!  Feel free to branch out a bit!

Keep the submissions coming.  When I get some time this weekend between football games, I'll look more closely at the submissions so far and give feedback.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 2, 2006)

I also have some interest.  I was thinking a wilder/soulknife, representing the wild and passionate aspect rarely put forward in kalashtar.  

Sushana, is a fairly young kalashtar, but one whose visions brought to her by her lineage are particularly intense.  It has led her away from the more contemplative and rational outlook of many kalashtar to a more vibrant and sociable path.  She is particularly friendly and open, easily making friends with all types of people.  Though she is a guardian of the kalashtar, she is also a shield against their discovery.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2006)

Preliminary character sheet for soulknife/psychic warrior build. Going for a highly mobile semi stealthy warrior sort here. Kind of a D&D jedi, if you will. Not finalized yet, but enough to give an idea.

[sblock]Name: Thorn
Race: Kalashtar
Class/Level: Psychic Warrior 6 / Soulknife 5 - Atavist 1
Gender: Female
Exp

Desc

Strength (STR) 14
Dexterity (DEX) 16
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 12	
Wisdom (WIS) 14
Charisma (CHA) 	10		

Alignment: Lawful Good
AC: 19
Hit Points: 62/62
Movement: 30'

Init: +3
Base Attack Bonus: +4	
Melee Attack: +6
Ranged Attack: +7
Fort: +7
Reflex: +8
Will: +7

Race Abilities
+2 vs mind affecting effects
+2 Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate
+2 to Disguise self as human
Does not Dream
+1pp per level
Psi-like ability: Mindlink 1/day, CL 3

Class Abilities:
Psionics
Bonus feats

Mind Blade +1
Weapon Focus: Mind Blade
Wild Talent
Throw Mind Blade
Psychic Strike 1d8
Free Draw
Shape Mind Blade

Call to Mind
Spiritual Lineage: Insightful
Mind Blade Enhancement

Skills: 20+20+5
Autohypnosis 5 ranks
Concentration 8 ranks
Hide 5 ranks
Jump 5 ranks
Listen 6 ranks
Move Silently 5 ranks
Spot 6 ranks
Tumble 5 ranks

Feats
1 Psionic Weapon
b Psionic Meditation
b Psionic Body
3 Mind Strike: Focused
b Mental Leap
6 Up the Walls

Psionics
Power points: 23
Powers known:
1st - Biofeedback, Force Shield, Offensive Prescience
2nd - Body Adjustment, Darkvision, Detect Hostile Intent

Languages - Common, Quor, ?

Money - 900

Weapons -
Soulknife, +9, 1d8+4

Armour -
Mithril Chain Shirt +1, 2100

Gear -



Magic -
Ring of Protection +1, 2000
Cloak of Resistance +2, 4000
Gauntlets of Ogre Power, 4000[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm between places at the moment and don't have my books (they're in storage), so I'll let someone else take my place sadly.

Hope the game goes well.


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm back from vacation. Here is a fleshed out version of the concept I submitted earlier.

Marserath, Soulknife-Atavist / Psion (Kineticist)
[sblock]Background: A scion of a very active Shadow Watcher family, Marserath was brought up believing in taking a more proactive following of the Path of Light. According to his family, it is necessary to actively oppose the evils that one encounters in life. Therefore he was introduced to the way of the Soulknife as a method and discipline to fight back against evil and the Dreaming Dark. 

When Soserath developed the theories that led to the development of the Atavist Discipline, it was believed that he would be around to train followers for quite a long time. Marserath was quite interested in the philosophy of the most powerful representative of his lineage and applied himself to mastering what was needed to get the chance to train in the new way with the great Soserath. While Marserath’s advancement was steady, Soserath was assassinated before Marserath could gain enough experience and discipline to train with the master.

Shocked and saddened - as all Shadow Watchers were - by the death of the master, Marserath reapplied himself to his training even more fiercely. He enjoyed the training, especially when it involved missions like dealing with bandits or tracking down minor agents of the Dark with others. He noted the several times training and missions involved the same members and hoped that they were being groomed to become their own strike team.

Marserath finally achieved enough ability to take the first step along the path of the Atavist when he was asked to come participate in a ritual by the elders training him. Following his elders directions, he came to the place of the ritual where there were several of his training mates. Marserath listened to the explanation of the ritual wondering if this was part of what was necessary to follow the master’s teachings. The ritual was successful opening whole new vistas in Marserath’s mind. He has spent the last year exploring and retraining himself to take advantage of the new abilities and working them in to mesh with his original abilities of Soulknife and Atavist.

Description: Marserath is a rather tall and wiry kalashtar with short black hair and intense blue eyes. He appears alert and tense nearly to the point of a coiled spring about to be released. The active life he leads has him dressing in comfortable, durable clothing of rather good quality unless he is in disguise in the poorer sections of town.

Personality: Marserath is fiercely protective of those he considers friends or family. He is usually quiet and observant but with an inner energy that keeps him fidgeting and ready to burst into action.


```
Marserath
Race: Kalashtar
Height: 6’2”  Weight: 175#  
Black Hair   Blue Eyes   Age: 52

Gestalt Class: Soulknife 5 Atavist 1 / Psion(Kineticist) 6
Alignment: LG
Action Points: 8

Str: 14 +2
Dex: 14 +2 
Con: 14 +2
Int: 17 +3 (+1 at 4th level)
Wis: 14 +2
Cha:  8 –1 

AC: 20  (+5 Armor + 3 Shield + 2 Dex)
HD(Hit Points): 1d8 + 5d10 + 12 (55)

Power Points: 50 (35 Psion + 9 Int bonus + 6 Racial bonus)
  
Initiative: 2 (+2 Dex)
Move: 30 (40 when psionically focused)

           Total   = Base  Att  Misc
Fortitude    5     =  2  +  2  + 1
Reflex      10     =  7  +  2  + 1
Willpower   10(12) =  7  +  2  + 1 (2 vs. Mind-Affecting)

Base Attack: +4

Mind Blade (Att +8, Dam 1d8+3, Crit 19-20/x2, S, Rng 30’)
Mind Blade (Att +8, Dam 1d6+3, Crit 19-20/x2, P, Rng 30’)
Dagger     (Att +6, Dam 1d4+2, Crit 19-20/x2, P/S, Rng 10’)

Kalashtar Abilities:
* Naturally Psionic: +1 Bonus Power Point per Level.
* +2 Racial Bonus on Saves vs. Mind-Affecting.
* +2 Racial Bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, & Intimidate.
* +2 Racial Bonus to Disguise as Human.
* Does not Dream. Immune to Dreams & Nightmares.
* Psi-Like Ability: Mindlink 1/day.

Soulknife Abilities:
* Mind Blade
* Align Mind Blade
* Weapon Focus (Mind Blade)
* Throw Mind Blade
* Psychic Strike +1d8
* +1 Mind Blade
* Free Draw
* Shape Mind Blade

Atavist Abilities:
* Call to Mind 3/day.
* Spiritual Lineage (Aggressive) [Balance, Climb, Jump, & Tumble are class skills]
* Mind Blade Improvement

Psion (Kineticist) Abilities:
* Additional Class Skills: Autohypnosis, Disable Device, & Intimidate.
* Discipline: Psychokinesis.
* Bonus Feat (x2).

Lvl Aq’d   Feats:
  1)       Simple Weapon Proficiency
  1)       Light Armor Proficiency
  1)       Shield Proficiency
  1)       Mind Blade Proficiency
  1)       Weapon Focus (Mind Blade)
  1)       Speed of Thought
  1)       Up the Walls
  3)       Transdimensional Power
  5)       Privileged Energy (Electricity)
  6)       Psionic Meditation

Languages: Common, Quori, Reidran, Draconic, Goblin

Skill(Att)               Total    = Ranks + Att Mod + Misc
Autohypnosis (Wis)         10     =   8   +  2
Balance (Dex)               5     =   1   +  2  + 2
Bluff (Cha)                 1     =   0   + -1  + 2
Climb (Str)                 3     =   1   +  2
Concentration (Con)        11     =   9   +  2
Diplomacy (Cha)             1     =   0   + -1  + 2
Disable Device (Int)        5(7)  =   2   +  3  + (+2)
Disguise (Cha)             -1(1)  =   0   + -1  + (+2 to impersonate humans)
Hide (Dex)                  2(3)  =   0   +  2  + (+1)
Intimidate (Cha)            1     =   0   + -1  + 2
Jump (Str)                  5(9)  =   1   +  2  + 2 (+4 Move Bonus when Focused)
Know [Psionics](Int)        8     =   5   +  3
Know [The Planes](Int)      7     =   4   +  3
Listen (Wis)               10     =   8   +  2
Move Silently (Dex)         2     =   0   +  2
Psicraft (Int)             12     =   7   +  3  + 2
Spot (Wis)                 10     =   8   +  2
Tumble (Dex)               11     =   9   +  2

Lvl Psionic Powers (DC mod +3 Int):
 1  Control Object
 1  Crystal Shard
 1  Detect Psionics
 1  Energy Ray
 1  Vigor
 2  Elfsight
 2  Energy Missile
 2  Energy Stun
 2  Zone of Alertness
 3  Body Adjustment
 3  Dimension Twister
 3  Dispel Psionics
 3  Energy Cone


Equipment (13000 gp):
Mithril Chain Shirt +1                (2100 gp)
Darkwood Heavy Shield +1              (1257 gp)
Dorje of Endure Elements [50 charges] ( 750 gp)
Ring of Feather Falling               (2200 gp)
Ring of Sustenance                    (2500 gp)
Vest of Resistance +1                 (1000 gp)
Heward’s Handy Haversack              (2000 gp)
Darkweave Explorer’s Outfit (x2)      ( 220 gp)
Masterwork Thieves’ Tools             ( 100 gp)
Identification and Travel Papers      (   4 gp)
Acidic Fire (4 flasks)                ( 120 gp)
Alchemist Fire (4 flasks)             ( 100 gp)
Holy Water (4 vials)                  ( 100 gp)
Rope, Silk 50’ (4 coils)              (  40 gp)
Everburning Torch                     ( 110 gp)
Traveler’s Outfit (x3)                (   3 gp)
Dagger                                (   2 gp)
Bedroll & Winter Blanket              (   6 sp)
Signal Whistle                        (   8 sp)
Sack, Empty (x6)                      (   6 sp)
Crowbar                               (   2 gp)
Piton (x10)                           (   1 gp)
Hammer                                (   5 sp)
Soap 1#                               (   5 sp)
Chalk (box of 10 pieces)              (   1 sp)
Block & Tackle                        (   5 gp)
Flint & Steel                         (   1 gp)
Caltrops (4 bags)                     (   4 gp)
Small Steel Mirror                    (  10 gp)
Signet Ring                           (   5 gp)
Belt Pouch (x3)                       (   3 gp)
Money (36 pp, 4 gp, 9 sp)            ( 364.9 gp)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 7, 2006)

Isida, I note that you are a fellow Quad-Citian. Perhaps we will find ourselves in a tabletop game sometime. I'm frequently at the Dragon Sanctum.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 8, 2006)

Draco, e-mail me and maybe I'll see you over there one of these days.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 9, 2006)

*Type*

I did mention, " an aggressive of the line of Serath " , just so you know.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 9, 2006)

nothing


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 9, 2006)

Kaodi, I wasn't trying to step on your concept. We were both proposing 'aggressive' concepts, and Serath is known to be an aggressive lineage.

The description of the Atavist PrC mentions teams made of several members of a single lineage with support from other lineages to fill in gaps in the skills and abilities needed.

Our characters are different enough that there shouldn't be any confusion of party roles - Mar is an aggressive artillerist while Khan is more likely to be a meleer - and having the same lineage should be a benefit to the coordination of the team as the Atavist abilities grow.

Also, I hadn't really looked at your character that closely other than to note what classes it had until you pointed it out.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm interested in putting together a sociable Soulknife/Psi-Artificer if its not too late.


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 9, 2006)

Not too late.  I'd love to see submissions (especially non-Psion ones) all the way up to the cut-off date, Sept. 14.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 9, 2006)

*Serath*

You're not stepping on my toes at all. I chose Serath because I wanted my character to be a " natural " atavist, sort of. Never mind that some of the books describe psychic warriors as being rare among kalashtar brought up in a proper community. You're definately on the mark when you say Khanserath is a melee character. Of all the combinations, soulknife and monk psychic warriors are really going to be the ones mixing it up, up close and personal with the Dreaming Dark. 

Besides, having multiple characters of the same line gives a great basis for a comraderie.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 9, 2006)

any more room?


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 9, 2006)

Definitely, especially if you have a concept using one of the allowed classes not thrown around on the board yet!

I will choose the party (most likely) on Thursday night, so the more info you can get on posts by then as possible, the better.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 10, 2006)

I will, as sson as I find my complete psionics. My 3 yr old son loves the WOTC books, and for one reason or another, that one, together with the draconomicon, is his favorite


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 10, 2006)

I'll go for the monk-lurk combo, if you don't mind


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 10, 2006)

where do i find the atavist?


----------



## Watus (Sep 10, 2006)

It's in the Races of Eberron.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 10, 2006)

Question, what about the psychic rogue from The Mind's Eye articles on the WotC site?  I have an idea in mind that would make a better build than the wilder/soulknife I was originally thinking of.


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 11, 2006)

Psychic rogue works


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 13, 2006)

ByteRynn, do you want characters by midnight tonight, or sometime tomorrow?  Today I work from 6am-6pm, then I promised my dad I'd help him do yardwork, so I might not be able to get mine up until either very late tonight, or sometime tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I will come up here and make selections tomorrow night after Survivor is over, so I would like them up my Thursday, 9 pm eastern.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 13, 2006)

ByteRynn-
How are you handling item crafting. Can I just spend any of the 13k on psi items my char could make at a discount? Or is there some amount of XP over what's needed to hit 6th I could spend? Are custom items allowed?

Also, are you allowing flaws?


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 13, 2006)

Flaws are okay, but only one per character.

As far as creation goes, if you have the appropriate feat, don't spend XP on the item, but just buy that type of item at 75%.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds good. For Legendary Artisan I'd apply the 25% reduction twice but separately, yes? So something that costs 100 would come out to 56.25 (75% of 100 = 75, 75% of 75 = 56.25).


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2006)

Submission MkII - Now With More Flesh (that must be eaten)!

[sblock]Name: Kestrel
Race: Kalashtar
Class/Level: Psychic Warrior 6 / Soulknife 5 - Atavist 1
Gender: Female
Exp

Desc: Kestrel is slim and tallish, with a graceful athletic build. Her face is angular, giving her vaguely birdlike appearance; reinforced by how she tends to move in quick stop-and-start motions rather than in a fluid line. Her hair is white and is cut short enough that it tends to stand out on its own, giving it a spikey look. Her eyes are a very pale blue. She typically dresses in dark earth tones, often with a hooded cloak to keep her more memorable features from being too easily seen. She is quiet and subdued when outside of combat; but when the time to fight comes, she is a dervish of motion, seemingly ignoring gravity itself to find the best angles to attack from. It is this dizzying fighting style that earned her the name Kestrel, which she has adopted as her own.

Strength (STR) 14 +2 (6pts)
Dexterity (DEX) 16 +3 (10 pts)
Constitution (CON) 14 +2 (6pts)
Intelligence (INT) 12 +1 (4 pts)
Wisdom (WIS) 15 +2 (6 pts) +1 lvl 4
Charisma (CHA) 10 +0  (2 pts)

Alignment: Lawful Good
AC: 19 (10 + 3 Dex + 5 armor + 1 deflection)
Hit Points: 62/62
Movement: 30'

Init: +3
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Melee Attack: +6
Ranged Attack: +7
Fort: +7
Reflex: +8
Will: +7

Race Abilities
+2 vs mind affecting effects
+2 Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate
+2 to Disguise self as human
Does not Dream
+1pp per level
Psi-like ability: Mindlink 1/day, CL 3

Class Abilities:
Psionics
Bonus feats

Mind Blade +1
Weapon Focus: Mind Blade
Wild Talent
Throw Mind Blade
Psychic Strike 1d8
Free Draw
Shape Mind Blade

Call to Mind
Spiritual Lineage: Insightful
Mind Blade Enhancement

Skills: 20+20+5
Autohypnosis 5 ranks
Concentration 8 ranks
Hide 5 ranks
Jump 5 ranks
Listen 6 ranks
Move Silently 5 ranks
Spot 6 ranks
Tumble 5 ranks

Feats
1 Psionic Weapon
b Psionic Meditation
b Psionic Body
3 Mind Strike: Focused
b Mental Leap
6 Up the Walls

Psionics
Power points: 23
Powers known:
1st - Biofeedback, Force Shield, Offensive Prescience
2nd - Body Adjustment, Darkvision, Detect Hostile Intent

Languages - Common, Quor, Draconic

Money - 900

Weapons -
Soulknife, +9, 1d8+4

Armour -
Mithril Chain Shirt +1, 2100

Gear -



Magic -
Ring of Protection +1, 2000
Cloak of Resistance +2, 4000
Gauntlets of Ogre Power, 4000

Background - While Kestrel agrees philosophically with the Path of Light, she has always felt compelled to take more direct action against the Dreaming Dark. At first as a remote agent for the Citadel, she hunted Inspired and their minions wherever they tried to ingratiate their way into the great kingdoms of Khorvaire. Even so, it wasn't enough for her. Every day the Dreaming Dark seemed to get more powerful, not less...and it was only a matter of time before they had the strength to assault the Citadel. (more to come)[/sblock]

Hragh, got interrupted...will finish shortly!


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 14, 2006)

Right on Voidrazor.

I'm liking these submissions!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, I'm cool, I totally got my character done!

 

I hope she's worthy, if not, she was interesting to make!

[sblock]*Sushana
Female Kalashtar [Gestalt 6] Soulknife 5/Psychic Rogue 6/Atavist 1*
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Deity:*  Path of Light
*Height:* 6' 0''
*Weight:* 115 lbs
*Hair:* Golden Blonde
*Eyes:* Blue
*Age:* 62
*XP:*
*Action points:* 8

*Str:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 gloves] 
*Con:* 11 (+0) [3 points]  
*Int:* 18 (+4) [13 points, +1 level]
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Cha:* 14 (+2) [6 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  +2 racial bonus on saving throws against mind-affecting spells and abilities, and possession.  +2 racial bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate checks, +2 racial bonus on Disguise check to impersonate a human.  Immune to _sleep_ and _nightmare_ spells as well as any other effect that relies on the target’s ability to dream.  1 extra power point per character level.  _Mindlink_ 1/day as a wilder of ½ the kalashtar’s hit dice.  Sneak attack +2d6, trapfinding, evasion, danger sense, psionic powers.  Mind blade, Weapon Focus (mind blade), Wild Talent, throw mind blade, psychic strike +1d8, +2 mind blade, free draw, shape mind blade.  _Call to mind_, spiritual lineage (sociable), mind blade improvement.  Proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short sword. Proficient with light armor and shields (but not tower shields).  

*Hit Dice:* 6d10
*HP:* 24
*AC:* 18 (+5 armor, +3 Dex)
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +3 [+2 base, +0 Con, +1 cloak]
Reflex +9 [+5 base, +3 Dex, +1 cloak]
Will +7 [+5 base, +1 Wis, +1 cloak]

*BAB/Grapple:* +4/+4

*Melee Atk:* +6 (1d6+1/19-20/x2/S, mind blade)  
*Ranged Atk:* +9 (1d6+1/19-20/x2/S, mind blade)  


*Skills:*
Appraise +12 [9 ranks, +3 Int]
Balance +5 [0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 synergy]
Bluff +11 [9 ranks, +2 Cha]
Concentration +10 [9 ranks, +1 Con]
Decipher Script +12 [9 ranks, +3 Int]
Diplomacy +15 [9 ranks, +2 Cha, +4 synergy]
Disguise +3 [0 ranks, +3 Cha] [+1 to pass as human, +2 to stay in character]
Gather Information +11 [9 ranks, +2 Cha]
Hide +8 [0 ranks, +3 Dex, +5 cloak]
Jump +2 [0 ranks, +0 Str, +2 synergy]
Knowledge (psionics) +12 [9 ranks, +3 Int]
Listen +1 [0 ranks, +1 Wis]
Move Silently +8 [0 ranks, +3 Dex, +5 boots]
Sense Motive +10 [9 ranks, +1 Wis]
Spot +1 [0 ranks, +1 Wis]
Tumble +12 [9 ranks, +3 Dex]

*Feats:*
Hashalaq Ancestor [PGtE] (1st level) 
Point Blank Shot (3rd level) 
Precise Shot (6th level)

*Languages:*  Common, Quor, Draconic, Riedran, Elven

*Powers Known* (Power points per day – 21)
Save DC +4
1st - 3_elfsight, empathy (from Hashalaq Ancestor), empty mind, force screen._
2nd - 2_object reading, control object._

*Equipment*
Backpack - 2gp
2 daggers – 4gp
_Gloves of Dexterity +2_ – 4,000gp
_Cloak of resistance +1_ – 1,000gp
4 potions of _cure light wounds_ – 200gp
_+1 mithril chain shirt_ – 2,100gp
_Cloak of elvenkind_ – 2,500gp
_Boots of elvenkind_ – 2,500gp
Identification papers – 2gp
Bedroll, deluxe – 5gp
Waterskin - 1gp
50 ft. silk rope - 10gp
Trail rations (20 days worth) - 10gp
Belt pouch - 1gp
2 courtier’s outfits and jewelry – 160gp
Explorer’s outfit – 10gp
Scholar’s outfit – 5gp
Traveler’s outfit (Free)

*Money*
493gp in assorted coin and gems.

~~~~~

*Appearance:*  Sushana a tall and extremely slender woman, looking like a dandelion stem capped with a golden flower.  Her golden blond hair is stubbornly curly, refusing to be tamed neatly in braids, and her blue eyes are large in a cheerful face.  She tends to dress seemingly for comfort, with a touch of elegance in finer fabrics and moderate jewelry.  The only weapon she bears openly is an eating knife.

*Personality:*  Sushana has a disposition as sunny as her hair, bright, open, and very friendly.  She is quick to assess people, quick to forgive an unintentional slight, and quick with a smile or kind word.  In her role against the quori, she sees the Dreaming Dark as a blot upon the soul of the world, a wound of darkness that she seems to take as a personal slight above and beyond those of many of her kind.

*Background:*  All kalashtar have fragments of visions of their quori spirits, but a few have visions of such exceptional intensity that it can cause great changes within a soul.  Sushana’s ancestor was of the hashalaq quori, those that feed on brighter emotions than most others of the kalashtar.  Her visions were those of the curious courtship rituals and dances, community memory-sharing, and other things less-seen.  It drove her to be one of the most social of the kalashtar, in an attempt to capture the pure and powerful emotions of her visions.

In her training to be a shadow watcher, Sushana learned the darker side of those emotions, learning to misdirect, lie, cheat, and finally pierce the heart with a blade born of sorrow.  This was… eye-opening to say the least.  Yet the necessity of it was clear as soon as she came to the City of Towers with other young kalashtar.

Life here was just as odd as anything she had seen in her visions, with things both bright and beautiful, and darkly evil existing side-by-side.  Sushana, along with others, did what they could to be friendly with their neighbors near their conclave.  Not only did they make it much harder for the Dreaming Dark to suborn anyone close to them, but they tried to counteract the poisonous propaganda of hate against them. 

The reason they had come to Sharn was not only to speak with words, but to destroy the Dark where they could.  One such mission ended up with Sushana and four others living in a small elven conclave for almost a month.  A minor yet beloved priest of  some import had recently arrived from Valenar, yet did not recognize several old friends in the city.  In a roundabout fashion, Sushana and her friends were recruited to aid the elves, for the scent of the Dreaming Dark was thick about the priest.  Disguised as elves, they watched him closely, spoke with his friends, and did all manner of careful mental probing.  The quori within him was an exceptionally sneaky one, and it took them the better part of a month to catch him in a vulnerable position and release both him and his victim.  

Sushana learned a great deal from the elves during this time, learning things about patience she hadn’t even dreamed.  This mission of quiet stalking and endless rounds of observance grounded the young kalashtar, giving her the mental stillness she had lacked for much of her life.  It was not too long after this that the quori-hunters, the atavists, came to open her mind to entirely new possibilities…[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, there are some finishing touches and polishing still to do on my character. But there should at least be enough to evaluate him for inclusion.

[sblock]
Wraethmar  LG Kalashtar Monk 5/Atavist 1//Psi-Artificer 6

Str 10      +0       2 cost
Dex 14     +2       6 cost
Con 14     +2       6 cost
Int 16      +3       10 cost
Wis 10     +0       2 cost
Cha 16     +3       8 cost +1 level

HP 52
AC 18
BAB +4
Attack +4 (d8+1 unarmed strike)
Ranged +7 

Fort +6 (4 base +2 Con)
Ref +7 (5 base +2 Dex)
Will +5 (5 base 0 Wis)
+1 vs Spells and Spell-like abilities

Feats
Flaw: Vulnerable
Nymph's Kiss (BoED http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Nymph~s_Kiss,all) 
Extraordinary Artisan (B)
Quicken power
Empower Power
Skill Focus: Use Psionic Device

Skills 69pts
Bluff 9 (6 ranks +3 Cha)
Concentration 10 (8 ranks +2 Con)
Diplomacy 6 (3 ranks +3 Cha)
Disable Device 11 (8 ranks +3 Int)
Hide 9 (8 ranks +2 Dex -1 Armor)
Knowledge: Psionics 4 (1 rank +3 Int)
Move Silently 9 (8 ranks +2 Dex -1 Armor)
Psicraft 10 (7 ranks +3 Int)
Tumble 10 (8 ranks +2 Dex)
Use Psionic Device 19 (9 ranks +3 Cha +2 Artificer +5 feats)

Items
Chain Shirt +1 1,250 (812.5)
Heartening Buckler +1 1,885 (967.5)
Dorje of Energy Missle ML4 4,500 (2,531.25)
Dorje of Clairvoyant Sense ML4 4,500 (2,531.25)
Astral Construct ML2 750 (421.875)
Chameleon ML2 750 (421.875)
Force Screen ML2 750 (421.875)
2 Dorjes of Mind Thrust ML2 750 each (843.75)
Offensive Pecognition ML2 750 (421.875)
Preconition ML2 750 (421.875)
Psionic Charm ML2 750 (421.875)
Psionic Protection from Evil ML2 750 (421.875)
Synchronicity ML2 750 (421.875)
2 Dorjes of Touch of Health ML2 750 each (843.75)

Description: Salt and pepper hair and stubble and the hard lines of his face combine to give Wraethmar a gruff but somewhat grandfatherly appearance. He is of medium height, with a slightly stocky build. Customarily he wears dark goggles and is rarely without a well a cigar even when circumstances prevent him from actually smoking it. A beat up leather surcoat drapes over his chain shirt and loose leather breeches.

Personality: For the most part Wraethmar's demeanor matches his gruff appearance. He curses incessantly and his dire pronouncements give one the impression that cares more for the letter of the law than the welfare of others. His actions are an entirely different matter. When called upon he is self-sacrificing and always willing to help those in need. 

Background: For many years it looked like Wraethmar would lead a relatively prosaic life. He was content to seek the light and spend much of his time with his dryad love Etrianna. Largely it was a matter of aptitude, Wraethmar seemed to have little of the the psionic gifts of his kin, despite intensive training, and was ill-equipped to face the dreaming dark directly. Finally, years after others of the same generation had been taught to use them, he was handed a dorje to examine. Immediately things clicked in to place. He could feel exactly how the energies within the prism were arrayed. Almost effortlessly he activated the psionic device, and when shown other similar items, their function was just as plain. Even dorjes that had been passed down through the ages that others were unable to activate, Wraethmar had success with. 

Wraethmar knew that with such an unusual talent he would be called upon to take a more active role in confronting the dreaming dark. He did not know that he'd be asked to leave Etrianna for further training with a group of mere youngsters. But the grizzled kalashtar didn't even consider shirking his new responsibilities. With grim determination he went forth to shed light on the gathering shadow.[/sblock]

EDIT- Oops, just realized that I shortchanged myself on skills. I'll correct it tonight after I get home.


----------



## Watus (Sep 15, 2006)

Ah, crap.  I just realized that I never posted the background and such for my character.  Hopefully that can wait until tomorrow, because I don't have it here...


----------



## drothgery (Sep 15, 2006)

I wish I'd seen this earlier; a monk//ardent would be interesting, and give the group at least a little bit of a healer.


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 15, 2006)

Some stuff has come up this weekend that will likely die down before too long, but I need to hold off making my decision for a few more days (probably until Wednesday afternoon).

I'll accept more submissions until then.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 17, 2006)

*Alakashtai ir'Drosin*

Reposted in a more complete form down-thread...

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3083541&postcount=61


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry for the delay!

After much deliberation, here is the team:


```
Alakashtai ir’Drosin	 Drothgery
Wraethmar	              Voidrazor
Malkhad	                            Watus
Sushana	                             Isida Kep’tukari
Marserath	               Dracomeander
Khanserath	                 Kaodi
```

For those of you who didn't make it, don't worry!  I will keep you as an alt and track you down when someone disappears (as they inevitably do!)

The rest of you, go over your character sheets and tighten them up.  I will go through them this week, give you feedback, and try and coordinate some of your background elements with my own campaign notes, and then coordinate them with each other.

After all of that happens, the RG will go up and we will begin!


----------



## drothgery (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, the big mechanical question I've got is whether or not it'll be okay to take Leadership and build Lukar as her cohort (and if so, what's the point buy, and is he a gestalt character too; as a non-gestalt character, he's a paladin, but as a gestalt character, it's probably more effecient to build him as a fighter or PHBII knight//cleric -- nothing really works well for the other side of a paladin).


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 24, 2006)

The one question I've got is whether I'm reading the fractional base bonuses correctly.

According to how I read the sidebar in Unearthed Arcana, the saves for Marserath are legit. However, I'm noticing that Mar's saves are significantly higher than what the others have been coming up with for their characters.

By my reading, the Atavist side of the gestalt should come up with base save bonuses of Fort +2 - Ref +7 - Will +7 for a Soulknife or Fort +4 (4 & 5/6 rounded down) - Ref +7 - Will +7 for a Monk.

Also BAB for the Atavist side should come up to +4 (4 & 1/2 rounded down).

Is this correct?


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Can I craft custom psionic items, like a continuous rather than one-shot skill enhancer?


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 24, 2006)

Sure, just make sure you tell me how you priced it.  I will go over your formula and make sure you priced it out okay.


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, Dracomeander, you are correct.

Easy reference for everyone:
Fractional Base Attack/Base Saves:

BAB for all characters: +4 (4.5 rounded down)
Base Fort for Monk/Atavists: +4 (4.83 rounded down)
Base Fort for Soulknife/Atavists: +2 (2.67 rounded down)
Base Ref/Will for all characters: +7

Of course, if your Psionic caster class has a higher value for any of these, use the higher value.  The only value that will likely be changed will be your Fort save, if any.

Drothgery: Yes, Lukar can be a cohort.  I really like the plot hooks/character development that your character's conflicted faith personified in the conflicted love interest with Lukar offers.  However, given your general guidlines and introduction of Lukar in your story, I will stat him out and play him.  I think that will both make for more interesting interplay between the two of you and it will keep the relationship more organic.  Plus, I really like statting out characters.  If you are cool with leadership giving you a cohort that I will stat and play, but that will remain loyal to you as long as you are good to him (And also not running around with evil people...he does like being a Paladin), keep leadership as a feat.  Otherwise, if you drop it, Lukar will still be around, however, things will conspire to make it impossible for him to regularly adventure with you.

Now onto the character sheets!


----------



## drothgery (Sep 24, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> If you are cool with leadership giving you a cohort that I will stat and play, but that will remain loyal to you as long as you are good to him [...] keep leadership as a feat.




Well, I'd kind of like to know roughly how you're going to stat him out, and note that he at least begins his career as a rural priest's son who very much looks the part of a paladin (tall, good looking human male, though he really needs to be up to her weight intellectually) on the classic paladin path (which is to say heavy armor and mounted combat), though the last two years adventuring with Alakashtai may have pushed him in a different direction. But for now, I'll run with it.

And I've decided that I just don't have enough feats for her. I was going to have her take a flaw in order to get another one (since she absolutely has to have Weapon Finesse to be an effective combatant, and I wanted her to have Combat Expertise, Gestalt Anchor, and Leadership), but all of the feats I really want have pre-requisites, and so can't be taken at first level. Ergo, taking a flaw doesn't help her there.



			
				ByteRynn said:
			
		

> (And also not running around with evil people...he does like being a Paladin)




I don't think that's going to be a problem for her...


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 24, 2006)

I will probably stat him out non-gehstalt, straight-up Paladin.  However, if you think it would be at all in character for him, especially in light of the time he has spent with you, to multi-class a little into monk with an eye toward becoming an Ardent Fist.  I was planning on leaving him with good Paladin support feats that focus on using turning attempts to help against posession, such as Unyeilding Bond of Soul and Sacred Resiliance from Faiths of Eberron.  I saw him as a heavy-armor wearing, longsword wielding mounted warrior who had recently developed an appreciation for a centered, balanced ascetic approach toward life, taking up your people's war against the Inspired as his own crusade.  

Basically, you have 3 choices:

Paladin, no PRC
or Paladin w/ a little monk toward Ardent Fist (and Whirling steel strike for Longsword Stunning Smite attacks!)
or Paladin heading toward Exorcist of the Silver Flame (great for forcing out those pesky possessed Quori!)

Tell me how you want your Paladin to roll, and I'll work him out.

Rereading your post:  So, did you decide no Leadership?


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 24, 2006)

First sheet breakdown!

Kaodi:[sblock]
Now that you're picked, flesh this sheet out for me.  Your skills, ability scores, PPs, and feats look good.  You cheated yourself some HP.  By my count you should have 69 hp (45 HD+12 Con+12 Psionic Body).  9 AP.  Put up your attacks, and if you could, write out your special abilities.  Look at some of the other submission's character sheet formats and copy them for your own.  I like what I see so far![/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 25, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> or Paladin heading toward Exorcist of the Silver Flame (great for forcing out those pesky possessed Quori!)
> 
> Tell me how you want your Paladin to roll, and I'll work him out.




I'm thinking the Exorcist route's probably the best for his character. The only concern I've got here is making sure he's tough enough to tag along with us and not get killed.



			
				ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Rereading your post:  So, did you decide no Leadership?




I decided to forego gestalt anchor for now, and start with just Leadership (unless I can figure a non-cheating way to get another feat at level 2 or higher -- well, other than taking a level of fighter, anyway).


----------



## drothgery (Sep 25, 2006)

*Alakashtai ir'Drosin, LG Kalashtar female monk 5/atavist 1//ardent 6*


```
[b]Character Name:[/b] Alakashtai ir'Drosin 
[b]Character Race:[/b] Kalashtar 
[b]Character Classes:[/b] Monk 5/Atavist 1//Ardent 6
[b]Deity:[/b] The Silver Flame

Note: Alakashtai sees a deep connection between the traditional 
Kalashtar practices of The Path of the Light and those of the 
Church of the Silver Flame, and practices traditional Kalashtar 
meditation techniques -- a connection that many Kalashtar 
mystics have seen as well -- though it's quite possible that 
she sees more than is truly there.

[b]Alignment:[/b] Lawful Good


[b]Age:[/b] 48 
[b]Gender:[/b] F 
[b]Height:[/b] 5' 4" 
[b]Weight:[/b] 125 lbs. 
[b]Eyes:[/b] Blue 
[b]Hair:[/b] Pale blonde
[b]Skin:[/b] Fair

[b]Character Level:[/b] 6
[b]XP:[/b] 15,000

[b]Known Languages:[/b] 
	Common, Quor, Reidran, Elven
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Strength:[/b]	10 +0 ( 2 pts)
[b]Dexterity:[/b]	18 +4 ( 8 pts) +1 @ Level 4 +2 gloves
[b]Constitution:[/b]	12 +1 ( 4 pts)
[b]Intelligence:[/b]	14 +2 ( 6 pts)
[b]Wisdom:[/b]		18 +4 (10 pts) +2 periapt
[b]Charisma:[/b]	12 +1 ( 4 pts)

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Hit Dice:[/b] 5d8 (monk) +1d10 (atavist)//6d6 (ardent)
[b]Hit Points:[/b] 45

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Save vs. Fortitude:[/b]	 +5 [+4 (monk good, atavist/ardent poor) + 1 (Con)] 
[b]Save vs. Reflex:[/b]	 +11 [+7 (monk, atavist good) + 4 (Dex)] 
[b]Save vs. Will:[/b]		 +11 [+7 (all good) + 4 (Wis)] 

[b]Special Save Notes:[/b] 
+2 racial vs. mind-affecting spells/abilities 
+2 reflex saves when a Kalashtar ally is within 60' and
  psionicly focused
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Initiative Modifier:[/b] +3 
+2 iniative when a Kalashtar ally is within 60' and
  psionicly focused
[b]Base Attack Bonus:[/b] +4 [all classes 3/4] 
    
[b]Melee Attack Bonus:[/b] +8 [BASE (4) + DEX MOD (4)] 
[b]Ranged Attack Bonus:[/b] +8 [BASE (4) + DEX MOD (4)] 

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]AC:[/b] 21 [ BASE(10) + DEX(4) + WIS(4) + Monk(1)
                + ring (1) + bracers (1)] 
[b]Flatfooted AC:[/b] 17
[b]Touch AC:[/b] 20

[b]Notes:[/b] 
+1 AC when psionicly focused (Force mantle)
Usually uses Force Screen power in combat (+4 shield)
=> with both, AC 26
Often uses combat expertise and/or fights defensively
----------------------------- 

[b]Weapons:[/b] 
Unarmed Strike
Ki strike (magic)
ATK +8, DMG d8, CRIT 20/x2
-FLURRY +7/+7


------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Feats[/b] 
combat expertise (L1)
improved unarmed strike (monk 1)
stunning fist (monk 1) [DC 17]
gestalt anchor (kalashtar monk 2)
weapon finesse (L3)
leadership (L6)

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Skills:[/b] 

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

				ranks	ability	misc	total
Bluff    			0	1	2	3
Concentration			8	1	0	9
Diplomacy    			0	1	2	3
Disguise (human)        	0	1	2	3
Knowledge (Tactics)		8	2	0	10
Heal             		5	4	0	9
Intimidate    			0	1	2	3
Tumble          		8	4	0	12
Knowledge (Reglion)		5	2	0	7
Listen				7	4	0	11
Perform (dance)                 5       1       0       6      
Ride				1	4	0	5
Spot				7	4	0	11

* Armor Check: 0 
[CC] Cross Class Skill 
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Special Abilities[/b] 
[racial]
+2 racial vs. mind-affecting spells/abilities
+2 bluff, diplomacy, intimidate, 
  disguise checks to appear human
+1 power point/level
[i]mindlink[/i] 1/day as wilder of level/2

[monk]
unarmed strike
flurry (+3/+3)
evasion
still mind
[i]ki[/i] strike (magic)
slow fall 20'
purity of body

[atavist]
call to mind 3/day
spirtual lineage: cautious (listen and spot are class skills)
unarmored strike (atavist levels stack with monk levels for dmg)

[ardent]
(from mantles)
+1 deflection bonus to AC while focused (force mantle)
expend focus to increase manifester level by 1 for purpose
  of manifesting a power from the life mantle (life mantle)
expend focus to deal +1d6 additional damage to a non-good
  creature (good mantle)
expend focus to take the damage dealt to an adjacent ally
  by a single melee attack (guardian mantle)
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Powers[/b] 
Power points:
35 (ardent 6) + 6 (kalashtar) + 12 (18 wis) = 53

Mantles:
L1 - Force, Life 
L2 - Good
L5 - Guardian

Powers Known:
Level 1
  touch of health 
  force screen
  protection from evil, psionic
Level 2
  concussion blast
  damp power
  empathic trasfer
Level 3
  body purification
  
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Equipment & Gear:[/b]

gloves of dexterity +2
periapt of wisdom +2
ring of protection +1
bracers of armor +1

                          cost (gp)     wt (carried)        wt (on mount)
gloves of dexterity +2   4,000.00
periapt of wisdom +2     4,000.00
ring of protection +1    2,500.00
bracers of armor +1      1,000.00

masterwork saingham      303.00         1
backpack                 2.00           2
bedroll                  0.10           5
flint & steel            1.00
ink, 1 vial              8.00
inkpen                   0.10
parchment (5 sheets)     1.00
rope, 50', silk          10.00          5
signet ring              5.00
tent                     10.00                          20
waterskin                1.00           4
whetstone                0.02                           1
everburning torch        110.00         1
healer's kit             50.00          1
holy symbol, silver      25.00          1
monk's outfit            -              2
explorer's outfit        10.00                          8
courtier's outfit        30.00                          6
jewelry                  50.00
warhorse, light          150.00
bit & bridle             2.00                           1
military saddle          60.00                          40
saddlebags               4.00                           8

total                    12,332.22       17.00          89
cash remaining           667.78

[b]EQUIPMENT WEIGHT:[/b]  
[b]ARMOR WEIGHT:[/b]  
[b]WEAPON WEIGHT:[/b]  
[b]TOTAL WEIGHT:[/b]  

[b]Carrying Capacity[/b] 10 STR 
  [b]Light:[/b] 33 [b]Medium:[/b] 66 [b]Heavy:[/b] 100

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Treasure:[/b]
remaining gold:  gp  sp

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Base Speed (Actual Movement):[/b] 40 ft
```

*Appearance* 

[sblock]
Alakashtai is very short and thin by Kalashtar standards,  standing only 5' 4", and barely topping 120 lbs. Her hair is cut short, and between that and her other assets, she's very attractive. Those who don't know her are always shocked to learn she's a highly trained warrior and battlefield commander.

OOC: If you want to visualize Alakashtai in combat, think a blonde, blue-eyed, sane River Tam.
[/sblock]

*Personality*

[sblock]
Cautious and distant, Alakashtai at first glance seems an unlikely commander. But those who have served under her command know she has a deep knowledge of tactics, and great inner strength.
[/sblock]

*Background* 

[sblock]
Alakashtai's natural parents -- her father a soulknife, her mother a kineticist -- were killed about 40 years ago by some sort of monster sent by the Dreaming Dark. The monster would have killed her, as well, but a pair of Khorvar (half-elven) adventures -- a female Silver Pyromancer (and noblewoman) and a male ranger, managed to finish what her parents started, and slew the creature. They were unable to save her parents, though, and so brought the girl home with them, intending to send her off with a family of her people as soon as they could.

However, they grew attached to Alakashtai over the course of returning to Flamekeep and seeking out the rare Kalashtar there to find adoptive parents for her. And so they married, and took the girl in themselves. While they tried to see that other Kalashtar taught Alakashtai the traditions of her people, she found herself drifting into the Church of the Silver Flame, of her adoptive parents and homeland. And at 35 -- late young adulthood, by Kalashtar standards -- she asked to enter training in one of the Church's monestaries, and was accepted.

Her adoptive parents returned to the service of Thrane's armies, and so it was that ten years later, Dame Morgana ir'Drosin was killed in Thrane's service. Only days later, the monestary Alakashtai had become an advanced student at was attacked by Karrn raiders -- with a quori-possessed commander. Only Alakashtai's rallying of the students, and the timely arrival of a troop of knights-in-training saved the monestary, and most of the students.

Lukar Enterro, the young paladin that commanded that troop, became her best friend as the war ended, and accompanied her when she left the monestary to seek out the reasons why the Dreaming Dark had sought her out. Over the course of those searches, they became very close -- lovers, in fact.

When those searches led to Sharn's Overlook district, a Kalashtar approached them and requested that Alakashtai come with him. For she was the last of the six his master had been seeking. The one with the most doubts, but the one who would lead them.
[/sblock]

*Introductory story*

[sblock]
Alakashtai clutched the silver arrowhead she wore on a necklace yet again. It was not of any great value, and it was the symbol of a faith that was not entirely her own. But she owed Morgana ir'Drosin her life. She had been just old enough to remember why.

* * * *

Her parents, turning to face some abomination out of nightmares, father with his mind blade, mother with her mind alone. A mental whisper to run for her life, and to not stop running until she reached safety. Some kind of safety. Somewhere.

She hadn't run far, despite her parents' commands. Just far enouogh to hide, and watch. Surely nothing could defeat mother and father, side by side, fighting together.

First mother, then father, falling. The creature testing the air, turning, and beginning to move in her direction. And a column of silver-tinged fire enveloping it, as a pair of riders closed. That had not been sufficient to kill the creature, even with what her natural parents had already done to it.

The riders closed, one male, and one female. Both Khorvar. The man fired arrows at the creature. The woman was clearly the source of the silver-tinged fire, as she produced more of it when the first barrage proved insfufficent. Alakashtai had thought at the time that the woman's powers were like her mother's; the color of a fireball made little difference to a ten-year-old girl.

The whole battle had taken less than a minute to unfold. At the end, the creature lay destroyed. The newcomers wounds were serious, though the woman produced a wand, and tapped it on herself and her companion, closing their wounds.

They had gone to the side of her parents' bodies.

"We were too late for these two." The man said.

"They did not go down easily, Vencyl." The woman replied, looking around. "They gave everything they had to make a stand here. They could have fled."

"I think I know the reason they did not. Look at these tracks." He said, pointing to what could only be her footprints. "I suppose they could have been traveling with a halfling, but I think they were protecting a child. Or trying to, anyway."

And they followed her trail right to her. And Dame Morgana ir'Drosin, Knight Templar of the Silver Flame, and Silver Pyromancer, wrapped her arms around Alakashtai. "It's okay to cry. But you're safe now."

* * * *

Morgana and Vencyl had brought her back to Flamekeep, fully intending to find a Kalashtar family there to raise her eventually. They were adventurers, and she was a child. They were Khorvar, and while at first glance the child might have looked human, they knew well that it was in fact Kalashtar. But they had grown attached to her. Enough that they found they could not give her up. Enough that they had married, and adopted her as their own. 

They had sought out the few of her people in Flamekeep, to teach her the traditions of the Kalashtar. Indeed, they had done everything they could to keep her from being an outsider, and everything they could to avoid forcing their own beliefs on her. They'd seeped into her nonetheless. When you lived with the best of what the Flame had to offer, it was easy enough to forgive the worst.

They had tried to do their best for her. For twenty years, they had. And when Alakashtai had wanted to enter training at a monestary dedicated to the Flame, they had agreed to let her go. And Dame Morgana had returned to service with the armies of Thrane, where she had served before she had found Alakashtai. She had, like she had before, served with skill and honor, wielding arcane power very few could match.

And all Alakashtai had left was the necklace around her neck, and what Vencyl kept at the manor house she would one day inherit, for Morgana and Vencyl had no children of their own. The woman who was as much her mother as the woman who had given birth to her was dead, one of the last casualties in a war that had last over a century, but barely touched her until then. Only days after she had recieved the news, the war had crashed into her life a final time.

* * * * *

"Raiders!" The monestary's watchman had shouted, classes falling apart in an instant. The students would have to man the walls. The masters who trained them now were few in number, and far from young; the fully trained young men and women were, for the most part, in the field with Thrane's armies. It was, perhaps, true that the oldest of the students were quite capable, but they were all the masters' had to defend the younger, and the priceless relics the monestary held. Each man or woman they pronounced ready and let go was painful.

"Light the signal tower." Alakashtai shouted. She was the senior of the students; her orders would be followed. "Get the newlings and the masters out of here. And hold."

And they did. Unarmed and unarmored teenage boys and girls -- for by far most of her companions were human -- should have no chance against experienced Karrn light horsemen.

But they found Alakashtai was an impossible to touch whirlwind. Many -- most -- of her fellows were bigger and stronger. Certainly those she faced were. She was quicker, and master of the defensive arts of her monestary. Many on both sides fell; she was sure the students were dying harder than the raiders had expected, but apparently it was not enough to call off the raid.

"Fall back to the inner wall." She ordered. The last retreat they could make. And then she sensed _something_ in the eyes of the commander on the other side. A warning from her other self -- there was another presense behind his eyes. One that was after her, and her alone.

"If you want me, come and take me." She shouted at the man, flipping out ahead of her lines.

"I would not try it." Someone shouted, from behind the raiders' line. A troop of heavy horsemen in Thrane's colors were busy cutting through the raiders from behind. He couldn't have been more than twenty, but it was clear he commanded them.

"And why not? Would you let me live?" The raider launched himself at her, as if he did not care about his own life. And the mind that controlled his body did not, she was sure. Alakashtai broke up his attacks in a vicous set of blocks and parries.

"Move!" The newcomer shouted, just in time. As a lance pierced the raider, and shot out the other side.

* * * * *

And that was the day she had met Sir Lukar Enterro. Paladin of the Flame, as newly-trained as she was. He'd become her best friend -- somehow she had never been close to her fellow monks. The battle at the monestary had been only weeks before the final truce in what was now called the Last War, and his horsemen had stayed at her monestary, providing additional guards, until that truce was called. And then there was peace, and neither her fellows nor his would be going to the front lines after all.

Her parents' deaths had been in a war far, far older. One that did not even have the remnants of a truce that the Last War had ended in. Until that battle at the monestary, she had thought that she could serve the Light and the Flame in mortal battles. She had sought someone who could divine the reasons why she was being dragged back into it. Lukar had accompanied her on that search; he knew what she was doing, and why.

"Your people's enemies have those who can piece through the viels of time to some small degree, to catch the fragments that we call prophecy. And those fragments say a daughter of Kashtai, raised in flame, will become one of their greatest enemies. Perhaps there are other Kalashtar who can tell you more; that was everything I could learn." Alistair ir'Indari had told her that, and he was perhaps the pre-eminent temple archivist in all of Thrane. She would not get a better answer here. It would have to be to Sharn, and the largest enclave of her people -- though still tiny by any objective standard -- and Lukar had followed her there.

Had taken it in stride when a complete stranger -- though clearly Kalashtar to her trained eyes -- had approached her in the Overlook district, and greeted her with nothing more than "You are the last the master is seeking. You must come." He had supported the both of them, while she trained to the path of the Atavist -- something she had never heard of before, something she was in no way sure that she wanted. Was she a daughter of the Silver Flame, or the Path of the Light? Was there a way to follow both?

For most of those two years, Lukar had been her lover. He wanted her to marry him, though he had yet to formally ask. He was afrfaid she might say no. She was afraid she might say yes, and bind him to her, and a war that was not his, after being spared all but one battle of the Last. Though she suspected that bond might be there, wedding or no.

At the first, she had wondered why she was chosen. There were others who could match her quickness, and best her easily in toughness and strength. There were others that could match her will. There were stronger personalities, and quicker minds. But the masters had wanted her, who had the most cracks, to be their anchor. And their commander; for all their individual skills, none had led men in combat before, and she most certainly had.

And so she let go of Morgana's necklace, forced down the tears that threatened when painful memories bubbled to the surface, and returned to training. She had work to do.
[/sblock]

*Alakashtai on the other PCs*

[sblock]
*Wraethmar*

*Malkhad*

*Sushana*

*Marserath*

*Khanserath*
[/sblock]

*Combat and Tactics*

[sblock]
Alakashtai comes from a very defense-oriented school of fighting; she tries to use combat expertise and/or fight defensively until she can arrange a favorable situation (due to high ground, flanking, or successfully stunning her opponent with stunning fist), and then unleashes a flurry of blows attack.

However, as she's learned to master her new psionic abilities, and as the others have grown more comfortable with her leadership, she's taken to staying out melee if she can, giving orders, and using her powers to attack and to heal and defend her allies.
[/sblock]

*NPC log*
Character's I've created for Alakashtai's background

[sblock]
*Dame Morgana ir'Drosin*, LG half-elf female cleric 1/wizard 5/Silver Pyromancer 3

Alakashtai's adoptive mother. Died in the final year of the Last War, fighting for Thrane.

*Vencyl ir'Drosin*, LG half-elf male Ranger 9

Alakashtai's adoptive father. Lives near Flamekeep.

*Sir Lukar Enterro*, human paladin [Silver Flame]

Alakashtai's closest friend and lover (and cohort).

*Lord Reverened Alistair ir'Indari*, LG human male Archivist 7/Aristocrat 2. 

Theocrat of a district in northern Thrane about halfway between Silvercliff Castle and Thaliost.

DM note:
[sblock]
In _Shards of the Silver Flame_ and _Warriors of the Coast_, Lord Reverened Alistair ir'Indari (Archivist 7/Aristocrat 2) was a very high-level member of the Argentum (see the Thrane section of _Five Nations_), as one of its foremost experts on divine artifacts. He had a fair number of adventurers working for him (most notably the PCs of the now-discontinued Shards of the Silver Flame game, and his daughter Khalia, who's a PC in Warriors of the Coast), and extensive other contacts.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

*Resource log*

[sblock]
- treasure acquired in-game goes here -
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's the updated version of Wraethmar

Stats[sblock]
Wraethmar LG Kalashtar Monk 5/Atavist 1//Psi-Artificer 6

Str 10 +0 2 cost
Dex 16 +3 8 cost +1 level
Con 14 +2 6 cost
Int 16 +3 10 cost
Wis 10 +0 2 cost
Cha 14 +2 6 cost

HP 52
AC 19 (10 base +3 Dex +4 Armor +1 Enhancement +1 Deflection)
BAB +4
Attack +2 (d8+1 unarmed strike)
Ranged +7

Fort +8 (4 base +2 Con +2 Resistance)
Ref +11 (7 base +2 Dex +2 Resistance)
Will +9 (7 base 0 Wis +2 Resistance)

Feats
Flaw: Non-Combatant
Two-Weapon Fighting
Extraordinary Artisan 
Empower Power
Dual Dorje
Quicken power (B)
Improved Grapple (B)
Combat Reflexs (B)
Imprint Stone (B)
Scribe Tattoo (B)
Craft Universal Item (B)
Craft Psionic Arms&Armor (B)
Craft Dorje (B)

Skills 63pts
Bluff 8 (6 ranks +2 Cha)
Concentration 10 (8 ranks +2 Con)
Disable Device 11 (8 ranks +3 Int)
Hide 10 (8 ranks +3 Dex -1 Armor)
Knowledge: Psionics 4 (1 rank +3 Int)
Move Silently 11 (9 ranks +3 Dex -1 Armor)
Psicraft 6 (3 ranks +3 Int)
Tumble 10 (8 ranks +3 Dex -1 Armor)
Use Psionic Device 19 (9 ranks +2 Cha +2 Artificer +6 Competence)

Special Abilities 
[racial]
+2 racial vs. mind-affecting spells/abilities
+2 bluff, diplomacy, intimidate, 
  disguise checks to appear human
+1 power point/level
mindlink 1/day as wilder of level/2

[monk]
unarmed strike
flurry (+2/+2)
evasion
still mind
ki strike (magic)
slow fall 20'
purity of body

[atavist]
call to mind 3/day
spirtual lineage: sociable (Bluff, Diplomacy, and Gather Information are class skills)
unarmored strike (atavist levels stack with monk levels for dmg)

[psi-artificer]
infusions
craft reserve
artificer knowledge check at +9 (DC 15) to detect magic on object
+2 to Use Psionic Device
disable trap
item creation
craft homunculus?
retain essence
metapsionic spell trigger

Chain Shirt +1 1,250 (625 xp paid by craft res.)
Vest of Resistance, Psionic +2 4,000 (1,968.75 part of xp paid by craft res. 60)
Psi-Goggles +6 UPD 3,600 (1,368.75 part of xp paid by craft res. 140)(formula: bonus squared X 100)
Cloak of Protection +1 deflection 2,000 (562.5)(formula: bonus squared X 2,000)
Dorje of Energy Missle ML4 4,500 (1,828.125 part of xp paid by craft res. 150)
Dorje of Clairvoyant Sense ML4 4,500 (2,531.25)
Dorje of Astral Construct ML2 750 (421.875)
Dorje of Chameleon ML2 750 (421.875)
Dorje of Force Screen ML2 750 (421.875)
2 Dorjes of Mind Thrust ML2 750 each (843.75)
Dorje of Preconition ML2 750 (421.875)
Dorje of Psionic Charm ML2 750 (421.875)
Dorje of Psionic Protection from Evil ML2 750 (421.875)
Dorje of Synchronicity ML2 750 (421.875)
2 Dorjes of Touch of Health ML2 750 each (843.75)
318gp in gems[/sblock]

Background[sblock]
Description: Salt and pepper hair and stubble and the hard lines of his face combine to give Wraethmar a gruff but somewhat grandfatherly appearance. He is of medium height, with a slightly stocky build. Customarily he wears dark goggles and is rarely without a well a cigar even when circumstances prevent him from actually smoking it. A beat up leather surcoat drapes over his chain shirt and loose leather breeches.

Personality: For the most part Wraethmar's demeanor matches his gruff appearance. He curses incessantly and his dire pronouncements give one the impression that cares more for the letter of the law than the welfare of others. His actions are an entirely different matter. When called upon he is self-sacrificing and always willing to help those in need.

Background: For many years it looked like Wraethmar would lead a relatively prosaic life. He was content to seek the light and spend much of his time with his wife Etrianna. Largely it was a matter of aptitude, Wraethmar seemed to have little of the the psionic gifts of his kin, despite intensive training, and was ill-equipped to face the dreaming dark directly. Finally, years after others of the same generation had been taught to use them, he was handed a dorje to examine. Immediately things clicked in to place. He could feel exactly how the energies within the prism were arrayed. Almost effortlessly he activated the psionic device, and when shown other similar items, their function was just as plain. Even dorjes that had been passed down through the ages that others were unable to activate, Wraethmar had success with.

Wraethmar knew that with such an unusual talent he would be called upon to take a more active role in confronting the dreaming dark. He did not know that he'd be asked to leave Etrianna for further training with a group of mere youngsters. But the grizzled kalashtar didn't even consider shirking his new responsibilities. With grim determination he went forth to shed light on the gathering shadow.[/sblock]


----------



## Watus (Sep 26, 2006)

I've noted the changes to Saves and such.  I'll post a new version when I manage to finish the background.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 28, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I decided to forego gestalt anchor for now, and start with just Leadership (unless I can figure a non-cheating way to get another feat at level 2 or higher -- well, other than taking a level of fighter, anyway).




... and I found one; Alakashtai's taking a Kalashtar monk racial substitution level at level 2, and so taking a psionic feat instead of a monk feat. It completely slipped my mind that there were Kalashtar monk racial substitution levels (I was thinking there was just telepath and soulknife) until I noticed them in one of the other characters' builds. So now she's got gestalt anchor (which is very nice in an all-Kalashtar party), and lacks Combat Reflexes.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 1, 2006)

As far as I know, Marserath is ready to go. If you have any changes or tweeks you want me to make to him let me know.

Do we have a rogue's gallery to transfer our charcters to?


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry for my slow replies, work has started eating my head, but I've knocked down a few of my deadlines and should be positing a little more regularly now.  I will get to scanning sheets and putting up a Rogue's gallery presently.


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 10, 2006)

Start putting up your character sheets!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3112640#post3112640


----------

